
Thanks for the Advice, Grandpa – Debunking Conventional Startup Wisdom - jv22222
https://blog.nugget.one/upstart/thanks-for-the-advice-grandpa-debunking-conventional-startup-wisdom/
======
compy234
Great article! I think this really highlights and challenges some of the
assumptions that newcomers make about how they approach their ideas and build
their companies.

Too many people are focused on protecting their ideas and finding funding (to
the point where they ask potential investors to sign NDAs) that they never
focus on the most important thing: the product and whether or not it solves
issues for potential customers.

It's always good to see a call to action for future bootstrappers and
micropreneurs.

